# AF Nobles sponsored Track Day at Knockhill



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone else had/ taken up their offer of the AF Noble sponsored track day on the 5th June?

Looks like a great day out. Just not sure whether I should thrash my own machine round the track. Insurance aside, its tempting - Nobles are providing pre & post track inspections for free as well as soup and sandwiches

Think I'll be heading along one way or another.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Jasper013 said:


> Anyone else had/ taken up their offer of the AF Noble sponsored track day on the 5th June?
> 
> Looks like a great day out. Just not sure whether I should thrash my own machine round the track. Insurance aside, its tempting - Nobles are providing pre & post track inspections for free as well as soup and sandwiches
> 
> Think I'll be heading along one way or another.


I have confirmed, what else is on that day?

Just to clarify, as well as free track time you get " an opportunity to have an instructor accompanied drive in the all new 12 model year GT-R and the new Track Pack Special Edition"

What's to lose?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Where do I sign up??!?


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I've signed up.... 

I'm for sure taking my car round, just how hard will depend how carried away I get :clap::clap: 

But at least I can thrash one of theirs too!!


Anyone in the west want to meet and convoy through??


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

I'll be there, still running the car in so won't be taking it on track.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I might be going on holiday the 6th if not I'm up for going.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

I'd have been popping along with Marc (Boyakasha) but the buggersin the office feel I need to be in India on the 5th....................

NOT amused 

Russell


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

The wife and I are going to (got to make a trip out of it to be worthwhile!) but don't think I'll be taking my own car on track but will have the GT-R with me.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be there and I'll be running mine on track aswell. :clap:

I think the event is full now from my discussions with Nobles.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll be going as well!

Donski, I'd be happy to drive up together. Anyone else?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Can someone do a write up with mucho piccies


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

If there is no spaces might just come up watch meet some Scottish GTR folk


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> Can someone do a write up with mucho piccies


Not sure my write up skills are up to much, but will see what I can do....


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

omishri said:


> I'll be going as well!
> 
> Donski, I'd be happy to drive up together. Anyone else?


Ok, cool, anyone else?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

If I go yep I'm up for a wee convoy.

And a pax lap is any are on offer


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I should be there if my car is ready in time. Need to get some extra power though to keep up with you size 10 gtrs


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Can someone do a write up with mucho piccies


I should manage some photos and a wee dit too, might be a couple of days after I arrive home though.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

donski D said:


> Ok, cool, anyone else?


I'll be up for joining the convoy through.
Still swithering about taking it out on the track - need to take a look at the insurance situation.

Where/ when do you want to meet?

bw, Paul


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I'm going. Will be running my own car as well as theirs.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

I coming from Glasgow Airport area, so can meet anywhere along the M8 and then same applies on the M80.....


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

donski D said:


> I coming from Glasgow Airport area, so can meet anywhere along the M8 and then same applies on the M80.....


If i can make it i'll be coming up that way


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

donski D said:


> I coming from Glasgow Airport area, so can meet anywhere along the M8 and then same applies on the M80.....


For those out west what about a start at the B&Q carpark at Abbotsinch at 9.30 and then pick up anyone else at suggested point(s) enroute.
P


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Think I'm staying near Dunfermline the night before so I can try and tag along too.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Jasper013 said:


> For those out west what about a start at the B&Q carpark at Abbotsinch at 9.30 and then pick up anyone else at suggested point(s) enroute.
> P


Sounds good. I'll be there.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Jasper013 said:


> For those out west what about a start at the B&Q carpark at Abbotsinch at 9.30 and then pick up anyone else at suggested point(s) enroute.
> P


Ok that works


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Knockhill Kyboshed (possibly)*

Now a distinct possibility that I will be out of the country at the begining of next week so might miss out.
Still hoping I can get a minion to go out but at this stage not looking so good.

Don (+anyone else planning to rendevous at Abbotsinch B&Q) - I will drop you a line on Mon to confirm were I am and what I'm doing.

Bugger:bawling:

Paul


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

*Knockhill*

Hopefully I'll be there too.


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Jasper013 said:


> For those out west what about a start at the B&Q carpark at Abbotsinch at 9.30 and then pick up anyone else at suggested point(s) enroute.
> P


can we meet a little later, 10.00, 10.15 at B&Q ?? and then meet along the others along the way??


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Anyone else heading down from Aberdeen area?


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, we're travelling down from Aberdeen but we are heading down early.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Mark,

We plan to leave early and stop at the Horn for a bacon roll. 

Don't know how early you plan to leave but maybe see you on the road. Not like you'll be hard to spot.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

We're heading down early to be at Hypertech for 9 o'clock. Once all MOT'ed we'll head to Knockhill. 

Would be up for a convey home if there are few of us.:squintdan


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

may bring my standard Tommy kaira GTR 33 from 1996 to see how it compares on the track. sold the 35 now


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm going to stand out as I'll be the one in the M3 convetible hire car as GT-R's been written off and payment won't be in my account until end of next week  So say hello if you want a chat, Scott.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> GT-R's been written off and payment won't be in my account until end of next week  So say hello if you want a chat, Scott.



Sorry to hear that, what happened?


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Biker rear ended me, extensive damage to rear, under tray, carbon diffuser, sill etc. Lucky guy got away with torn shoulder joint and sore back!


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

was going to come along but had a quick chat with Nobles today (Saturday) and basically got the vibe that if your name is not on the list then don't bother turning up! That's what you call customer service!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Nabster said:


> was going to come along but had a quick chat with Nobles today (Saturday) and basically got the vibe that if your name is not on the list then don't bother turning up! That's what you call customer service!


I was gonna call them but was busy looks like you answered my question maybe next time


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

* Not gonna make it*

I was at the Ford day at Knockhill on track great fun then the following day on the reverse track night that was cool as well. I'm away offshore and will miss the AF Noble day but will be back for the July Track days and reverse night after some more magic done at Litchfields :chuckle:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Hey Skip,
What's the dates in July. I may try and catch those as well

Ally


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

GTR ally said:


> Hey Skip,
> What's the dates in July. I may try and catch those as well
> 
> Ally


Me too. :squintdan


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Ally that would be cool. would be great if more came 

Dates: July
Sunday 15 all day (9 to 5)
Monday 16 open session (6 to 8)

I'm booked in at Litchfields on the 11th getting the suspension done, the exhaust fixed as one tail pipe isn't working, new Michelin's maybe get the Alcon 400's :clap:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's me definitley out of action for tomorrows event. Not happy!
You guys enjoy yourselves and I look forward to hearing all about it.

Paul


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

With all the call off's and not invited's is there anybody driving through from the west?

I'm going to find some tesco 99 then if anybody is still up for a convoy meeting at b&q abbotsinch 10.15/10.30 ??

Cheers


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

I'm heading down from Aberdeen about 9:00, check-in is 11:30 with lunch at 12:00


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

donski D said:


> With all the call off's and not invited's is there anybody driving through from the west?
> 
> I'm going to find some tesco 99 then if anybody is still up for a convoy meeting at b&q abbotsinch 10.15/10.30 ??
> 
> Cheers


don 

you'll get some from port glasgow or cheaper still silverburn


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

donski D said:


> With all the call off's and not invited's is there anybody driving through from the west?
> 
> I'm going to find some tesco 99 then if anybody is still up for a convoy meeting at b&q abbotsinch 10.15/10.30 ??
> 
> Cheers


Don,
I was originally planning on coming to B&Q, even though it's in the opposite direction for me (I'm in the east of Glasgow). Doesn't really make sense any more, as it looks like it might be just you & me now!
Will see you at Knockhill :thumbsup:


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

professor matt said:


> don
> 
> you'll get some from port glasgow or cheaper still silverburn


Cool, will take a chance and swing past Renfrew Tesco first, if they don't have any will head to silverburn.

Thanks


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

omishri said:


> Don,
> I was originally planning on coming to B&Q, even though it's in the opposite direction for me (I'm in the east of Glasgow). Doesn't really make sense any more, as it looks like it might be just you & me now!
> Will see you at Knockhill :thumbsup:


Ok, convoy cancelled, see you at knockhill.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Guys, just checked into hotel and I never botherd to take the letter as I thought it was all on the cardboard invite..... Is it just check-in with docs at 11:30 and estimated finish at 1630ish or is there something else worth knowing on the letter?


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> Guys, just checked into hotel and I never botherd to take the letter as I thought it was all on the cardboard invite..... Is it just check-in with docs at 11:30 and estimated finish at 1630ish or is there something else worth knowing on the letter?


Nope, just says bring both parts of driving licence :thumbsup:


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Spot on thanks


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry just seen this thread or I'd have met up in Glasgow for drive up. 

See you there.


----------



## 7341SR (May 29, 2008)

Just like to say a big thanks to Noble's for an excellent day out. 
Well deserving of their No 1 HPC status.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah totally amazing day. Plenty of track time. I.e. time to find out how rubbish I am! There were some seriously quick guys out there and was pleasure to watch! At least while I could keep up! 

Big thank you to David and his guys and gals for putting on such a great day. 

Good to meet some familiar faces and meet some new ones too.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

7341SR said:


> Just like to say a big thanks to Noble's for an excellent day out.
> Well deserving of their No 1 HPC status.


+1

It was good of them to organise the weather too. 

Only down side.....a whole tank of fuel in just a few sessions!!!


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, a really good day, thanks to the guys at Nobles and Knockhill. 
Also used a full tank at about 6mpg!


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

*Knockhill*

Great day at Knockhill. Thanks to everyone at Nobles & Knockhill.


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

Pitty I missed it would have been good to meet more GTR owners.

Ye Knockhill I get around 43 or 45 laps on a full tank, great fun though. 

Skip


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

When the 3rd person asked me how many laps I'd done, I realised that's a thing to count. I think I did 80 miles so I guess that's 60 laps. By Skp's standard of fuel consumption, that's practically coasting.


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

Knockhill is about 1.1 miles if I remember right, don't quote me. I go to the shell garage in Powmill of Dunfirmline both about 5 miles from the track. Almost didn't make it my first time there didn't keep an eye on the tank 

Can't wait to get away from here and back on the track in July.

Skip


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

Knockhill is about 1.1 miles if I remember right, don't quote me. I go to the shell garage in Powmill or Dunfirmline both about 5 miles from the track. Almost didn't make it my first time there didn't keep an eye on the tank 

Can't wait to get away from here and back on the track in July. :thumbsup:

Skip


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, great day yesterday. My thanks as well to everyone from Noble's & Knockhill :thumbsup:

Hope I didn't annoy too many people by being too slow


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

omishri said:


> Yep, great day yesterday. My thanks as well to everyone from Noble's & Knockhill :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope I didn't annoy too many people by being too slow


From what I saw you weren't holding back!


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

omishri said:


> Yep, great day yesterday. My thanks as well to everyone from Noble's & Knockhill :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope I didn't annoy too many people by being too slow


I can confirm you were not holding back, at least on the straights you weren't !


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words, gents.

My son wanted to know why I kept letting people overtake me :chuckle:


----------

